# Don't look down... :-)



## caravanman (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Cal (Oct 27, 2021)

What’s the story of it? Would love to read about it


----------



## jiml (Oct 27, 2021)

It didn't last very long. (I'd have to look up to be exact.) IIRC the route was abandoned in favor of another nearby line, making the elaborate bridge surplus. There's some reading and more pics available online.


----------



## jruff001 (Nov 11, 2021)

Don't light a match!


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 11, 2021)

Built in 1909 and lasting only 14 years before removal, it was made into 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 toothpicks. Okay, so the last part isn't true.


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 12, 2021)

Yet another reason that stock in the Grand Trunk Pacific was not a good buy.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Nov 12, 2021)

Not too far away in Lethbridge, Alberta this is still in use.


----------



## Ziv (Nov 12, 2021)

Those are both really impressive! I thought the Two Medicines River one the EB crosses near Browning was pretty cool but it is fairly small comparatively. 








Train ride to Glacier National Park | National parks, Vacation trips, Montana national parks


Feb 26, 2012 - This Pin was discovered by Megan Boulger Klassen. Discover (and save!) your own Pins on Pinterest




pin.it


----------



## Willbridge (Nov 13, 2021)

The Southern Alberta _Dayliners _were discontinued as a package effective 18 July 1971. Prior to that, the Lethbridge<>Fort Macleod<>Calgary trains used the Lethbridge Viaduct. The other routes focused on Lethbridge then were Medicine Hat<>Lethbridge and Lethbridge<>Vulcan<>Calgary.

In my 1984 visit Lethbridge seemed to be what Edmonton and Calgary once were before the energy booms. Here it's time for the half-hourly meets in downtown.




There's a nice park below the Viaduct.


----------



## Asher (Nov 13, 2021)

Another all wooden trestle. It’s the Goat Canyon trestle in San Diego co. It was built in 1933 because of all the tunnel collapses through Carrizo gorge. This was a rail line going through lower San Diego co, Baja and into Imperial Valley. It was made of wood because of the temperature fluctuations in the area. No longer in use.


----------



## Cal (Nov 13, 2021)

anumberone said:


> Another all wooden trestle. It’s the Goat Canyon trestle in San Diego co. It was built in 1933 because of all the tunnel collapses through Carrizo gorge. This was a rail line going through lower San Diego co, Baja and into Imperial Valley. It was made of wood because of the temperature fluctuations in the area. No longer in use.View attachment 25488


Isn't there a bunch of old commuter cars stored on that line?


----------



## Asher (Nov 14, 2021)

Cal said:


> Isn't there a bunch of old commuter cars stored on that line?



Quite a bit about the area and hiking there. It’s illegal though.








Goat Canyon Trestle


Hike the historic Goat Canyon Trestle




 hiddensandiego.net


----------



## Cal (Nov 14, 2021)

anumberone said:


> Quite a bit about the area and hiking there. It’s illegal though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really neat, wouldn't mind to visit one day but I'm sure there's a lot more accessible abandoned railroads.


Edit: Goat Canyon Trestle Seems like trains used to go over it fairly recently..?


----------



## flitcraft (Nov 14, 2021)

An amazing bit of railway engineering. But a death-wish hike, if you ask me.


----------



## Asher (Nov 14, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> An amazing bit of railway engineering. But a death-wish hike, if you ask me.


I’ve known about the trestle for a long time. A friend showed me a photo he took and I always wanted to see it in person. Probably never will.


----------

